# Hi. Novice powerlifting student in Hull.



## Alex_Tait

Hi. My name is Alex. I am a second year student studying BsC chemistry at Hull uni. I have been powerlifting consistently since the beginning of the summer holiday. I hope to do a 150kg squat, 100kg bench and 170kg deadlift @70kg within a few weeks time. I hope I can learn, help people and make new friends on this site.

I am using the Dave Palumbo keto diet right now to cut down so if anyone has any information that you think would be useful to me please give me a shout.


----------



## the_almighty

yh das nice i bench 115 1rpm

squat 3 by 10 on 100kg

an do sets of 3 by 10 on 90kg for deadlift

an i weigh 68 kg i hop u get them lifts tho it would be verrrry impressive


----------



## 2005neillife

Hi,

I also live in hull nice to have another codhead on the board.

I train more towards natural bodyvuilding than powerlifting but we can all learn from each other.

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## lockhes

welcome mate im from hull aswell

some good figures there im hoping for something similar myself though im slightly heavier (still need toget the fat down)

where abouts you training


----------



## lockhes

2005neillife said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also live in hull nice to have another codhead on the board.
> 
> I train more towards natural bodyvuilding than powerlifting but we can all learn from each other.
> 
> Welcome :thumb:


add me to the codhead list :thumb:


----------



## 2005neillife

Welcome lockhes to the list lol

where do you train?

i train fitness first but are planning to leave to go to a more hardcore gym in sutton village.


----------



## lockhes

im at haltenprice gym

like you im planning on going to a more harcore gym

this 1 doesnt have alot of equpiment and gets packed as its small

i used togo to fitness first few years ago but was a long way from my house so stopped going a i wasnt really comitted


----------



## 2005neillife

Good luck with your training

i find fitness first has the same problem. loads of cardio machines but only one smith machine and one bench and sqaut rack so no chance of getting on it unless you go about 5 mins before it closes and rush your set lol.


----------



## lockhes

this has 2 benchs 1 which is permenatly on smiths machine and thats it

no racks or anything

aswel as lots of cardio machines

good luck with yours aswel where abouts on sutton fields is your gym your going to


----------



## T_Woody

I train at Total Fitness, Willerby add me


----------



## 2005neillife

Hi,

Its actually sutton village not sutton fields. theres two in the village. the main hardcore one is called gym of sutton its run by an ex female bodybuilder. havent been yet but planning to go for a look soon.

know of someone that goes there and even though its look really small on the outside apparantly its really big inside and its only about £20 a month i think


----------



## 2005neillife

Welcome T_Woody.

This codhead list is getting big maybe ill start a thread......are you a codhead? lol!


----------



## T_Woody

Yeah im a cod head pretty much


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome alex,nice to see another power man aboard:thumb:


----------



## lockhes

2005neillife said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its actually sutton village not sutton fields. theres two in the village. the main hardcore one is called gym of sutton its run by an ex female bodybuilder. havent been yet but planning to go for a look soon.
> 
> know of someone that goes there and even though its look really small on the outside apparantly its really big inside and its only about £20 a month i think


ahh right im from hessle so would be a bit of a pain getting there if i cant use a car thats why i go were i do now only a few mile away so use bike apart from leg days sod biking home after them :thumbup1:

20 quids nothing though and sounds good


----------



## Alex_Tait

I currently train at the uni gym. It sucks donkey balls. There is absolutely no where where the floor is ****ing even. I have been looking around in Hull for hardcore gyms but I can't find any. I live down worthing street. I had a look at fitness first gym and it just reminds me of everything that I hate about modern day gyms. The most off putting music ever, lots of fancy equipment but no power cage, maximuscle spam everywhere you go, trainers who look like they have never lifted a weight in their lives... you get the picture. I had my hopes up when I visited a gym called peak physique and it looked proper hardcore from the outside with the stairs leading up to the door and with some rough surroudings but when I stepped in and spoke to the manager he wanted deadlifts to be lowerred slowly to the floor and no chalk. That was enough for me to leave.

I want a to go a hardcore dungeon of a gym. Power cages everywhere, reverse hypers, chains, powerpohls, sleds, mettallica blasting through the speakers, the sounds of massive weights smashing onto the floor, chalk everywhere, a dedicated crew that will want to push you to your limits and of course lots of blood.

If you guys know any hardcore gym in Hull please for the love of god let me know where because I am so fed up of the uni gym. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T_Woody

Hull Boys is quite hardcore, doesnt have a squat rack tho, right in middle of town near princes quay


----------



## 2005neillife

My work colleagues friends boyfriend owns peak pyhsique! never been inside myself though. just know its near phd, been meaning to pop in there to check out the whey protein apparently their one of the best tasting.


----------



## Alex_Tait

Where do I post a log? I'm having problems navigating this site.


----------



## 2005neillife

Hi,

You normally start a log in the members pictures.


----------



## alb0

lockhes said:


> add me to the codhead list :thumb:


 add me too.

which gym you guys train at?


----------



## Alex_Tait

T_Woody said:


> Hull Boys is quite hardcore, doesnt have a squat rack tho, right in middle of town near princes quay


How can a gym be hardcore without a rack? That is like a car with square wheels.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Alex_Tait said:


> How can a gym be hardcore without a rack? That is like a car with square wheels.


Exactly, seriously cant go more hardcore than squatting some heavy ass weight! :bounce:


----------



## iron head case

Welcome to UKM


----------



## chris jenkins

Hi Alex and welcome, good to see you are willing to squat and deadlift heavy unlike the army's of bicep/cock curler nightclub bodybuilders that grace the countries gyms. Why anybody would want to put a heavy deadlift down lightly is beyond me  It can be a nightmare finding the right gym for powerlifting. I do make the drive up to Genesis gym from Wales during the summer, its a 3 hour journey but worth it for the training.

Good luck with your training mate


----------



## alb0

if you want a mucky gym thats there just for trainging and nowt else then get down to muscle world.

its not a socail gym, got weight scatered every where, loads of different machines which ya can go heavy on.

at first its a bit intimidating but once ya get to know paople its great.

as said its a basic gym. just train and go.


----------



## pudj

more hullites  i use workout down alfred street off hessle rd behind smith and nephews its my mates gym,£7 a week new members £15 joining fee


----------



## alb0

pudj said:


> more hullites  i use workout down alfred street off hessle rd behind smith and nephews its my mates gym,£7 a week new members £15 joining fee


tonys off english street???????


----------



## pudj

alb0 said:


> tonys off english street???????


yep thats the one off english street actually bottom of alfred street


----------



## mark2009

hi pudj so tonys is still their then did you say you use that gym??

can you do me a favour please mate email me his number at [email protected]

as i live in halifax now i used to have his numbers but missplaced them somewhere and cant find the gym number anywhere

wher in hull are you from then pal ??


----------



## mark2009

tonys gym is an old school gym workout wharehouse


----------



## pudj

mark2009 said:


> hi pudj so tonys is still their then did you say you use that gym??
> 
> can you do me a favour please mate email me his number at [email protected]
> 
> as i live in halifax now i used to have his numbers but missplaced them somewhere and cant find the gym number anywhere
> 
> wher in hull are you from then pal ??


no offence mate but I cant just give tonys number out with out asking him and I can hardly say a guy of a forum wants your number if you see what I mean  pm me your name Ill ask tony if its ok to give you his number, if its the gym number you want thats not a problem but you want get hold of tony for another 3 weeks as hes at the inlaws in thialand.Im in bransholme if you know tony or used to use his gym youll know my brother,check my album


----------



## mark2009

ok pal just tell him mark from halifax wants his number again he will no what you mean pal

should just get hold of him when i come through to hull but im a busy man get my drift pud

whos ya bro

i have sent you my email addy can ya send me gym number for time been cheers


----------



## mark2009

wher on bransholme ya from i got bros up their lee n craig one of thm doing life though now got done for a murder couple of years back silly lad


----------



## Bri

Welcome to the board Alex


----------



## leveret

Train at Total Fitness / Peak Physique when home from uni...

Good lifts for your weight and training experience! keep it up


----------



## pudj

mark2009 said:


> ok pal just tell him mark from halifax wants his number again he will no what you mean pal
> 
> should just get hold of him when i come through to hull but im a busy man get my drift pud
> 
> whos ya bro
> 
> i have sent you my email addy can ya send me gym number for time been cheers


Np glyn is my bro hes just got back from a government holiday camp not to long ago used to train with jamie youll defanatly know jamie. Glyn in pic


----------



## Lois_Lane

I have trained in several hardcore gyms and they all want you to lower your deadlifts to the floor properly. In fact if you just let it slam down you are a total cock IMO.


----------



## Alex_Tait

Lois_Lane said:


> I have trained in several hardcore gyms and they all want you to lower your deadlifts to the floor properly. In fact if you just let it slam down you are a total cock IMO.


Lowerring the bar slowly is a load of bull that people have just made up. Just like squatting to parallel is bad for your knees. The deadlift is a noisy exercise. People just need to accept that. What you are basically saying is that all PLers are cocks which is absurd.


----------



## martin brown

Alex_Tait said:


> Lowerring the bar slowly is a load of bull that people have just made up. Just like squatting to parallel is bad for your knees. The deadlift is a noisy exercise. People just need to accept that. What you are basically saying is that all PLers are cocks which is absurd.


Lol, you really don't know what he used to do do you?


----------



## Alex_Tait

Nope. I still find what he said disrespectful though.


----------



## mark2009

pudj said:


> Np glyn is my bro hes just got back from a government holiday camp not to long ago used to train with jamie youll defanatly know jamie. Glyn in pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy pudj been looking for pic of jamie ?? your not on about wed photos are you ya other bro looks familiar m8 hes got some decent size like


 ya wouldnt like a banjo off him lol im gonna email ya so can ya check emails m8 and like ya beardies i have x2 matey speak soon :thumb:


----------



## TonyRoss

Hi Pudj, your mate's gym still open? Would you send me the gym phone number please?


----------

